# Rogue One: Disney macht Prequelserie für eigenen Streamingdienst



## AliciaKo (9. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rogue One: Disney macht Prequelserie für eigenen Streamingdienst* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Rogue One: Disney macht Prequelserie für eigenen Streamingdienst*


----------



## LOX-TT (9. November 2018)

Langsam wird der Streaming-Dienst für mich sehr interessant

The Clone Wars - Staffel 7
The Mandalorian
Die Cassian Andor Serie

denk das wird mein erstes Abo eines Streaming-Dienstes


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. November 2018)

Mäh. Ich hätte lieber eine Serie über Jyn Erso oder/und Saw Gerrera gesehen.
Casian fand ich jetzt weniger interessant. Wirklich leiden konnte ich ihn auch nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. November 2018)

Zu Jyn und ihre Beziehung zu Saw gibt es ja einen Roman (Jyn - Die Rebellin) und ich glaube im Roman "der Auslöser" wird ihre Kindheit auch mit behandelt (natürlich nur Sekundär, da dort ihr Vater Galen und Krennic im Focus stehen).

Cassian ist ja da dann weniger beleuchtet, bisher gabs glaub ich nur einen Comic-Band zu ihm und K2-SO


----------



## Enisra (9. November 2018)

ach es gibt eine eigene Cassian Serie? Ich habe nur gelesen dass man den Schauspieler verpflichtet hat

Und nicht die  Resistance Serie vergessen, könnte auch noch gut werden


----------



## LOX-TT (9. November 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach es gibt eine eigene Cassian Serie? Ich habe nur gelesen dass man den Schauspieler verpflichtet hat



Ja wurde gestern angekündigt




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-vVDtfQFg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## pcg-veteran (9. November 2018)

Mir wäre eine Sequel-Serie lieber ... mit dem kompletten Team (Jyn Erso, Cassian Andor, K-2SO, Bodhi Rook, Chirrut Îmwe, Baze Malbus, ...). Das gemischte Team (mit den guten Dialogen/Kommentaren untereinander) hat aus "Rogue One" schließlich etwas besonderes gemacht.  Eine Serie nur für eine Figur (Cassian ) ist natürlich billiger, weil weniger Hauptdarsteller zu bezahlen sind, aber für mich eher uninteressant, weil Cassian (wie Matthias oben schon schrieb) eben auch ein eher uninteressanter Character war.  

(Das ist etwa so wie wenn man nach einem erfolgreichen Film über einen Hamburger (= zusammengesetzte Speise) eine Serie nur mit dem Brötchen ankündigt und auf Salat, Gurken, Fleisch, Ketchup, etc. verzichtet. Das kann ziemlich trocken werden.)


----------



## Cobar (9. November 2018)

Eine Prequel-Serie zu einem Prequel-Film zu einer Trilogie...
ja, das ist etwas, das ich unbedingt brauche


----------



## pcg-veteran (9. November 2018)

Eientlich sollte man es wohl eher Prequel-Spin-Off-Serie nennen, weil es ja nur um eine Figur aus Rogue One geht und nicht um alle.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. November 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Mir wäre eine Sequel-Serie lieber ... mit dem kompletten Team (Jyn Erso, Cassian Andor, K-2SO, Bodhi Rook, Chirrut Îmwe, Baze Malbus, ...).



Äh what?


Spoiler



Ghosts of Scarif, oder wie soll ein Sequel funktionieren?

Außerdem ist A New Hope das Sequel zu Rogue One.


----------



## weenschen (9. November 2018)

Jyn Erso wäre mir lieber gewesen.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. November 2018)

weenschen schrieb:


> Jyn Erso wäre mir lieber gewesen.



wie schon gesagt, ihre Geschichte wird in einem Roman behandelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weenschen (9. November 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, ihre Geschichte wird in einem Roman behandelt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will sie aber sehääään...


----------



## Enisra (9. November 2018)

Ich hätte nichts gegen ein Action-RPG im Stil von Mass Effect als ne Serie


----------



## Frullo (9. November 2018)

Das ist immer so eine Sache mit Prequels von (in der bereits bekannten Geschichte) toten Personen - sie haben den definitiven Nachteil, dass diesen Leuten nix passieren kann (es sei denn, der Worldbuild lässt Zeitreisen zu)


----------



## ego1899 (9. November 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Mir wäre eine Sequel-Serie lieber ... mit dem kompletten Team (Jyn Erso, Cassian Andor, K-2SO, Bodhi Rook, Chirrut Îmwe, Baze Malbus, ...).


Bravo! Wieso ist da eigentlich niemand drauf gekommen?


----------



## MrFob (9. November 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich hätte nichts gegen ein Action-RPG im Stil von Mass Effect als ne Serie



Jo, eine Action RPG im (pre)-Rogue One/Solo Film Zeitraum waere echt seeeehr sehr nice!!!

Fuer eine Serie haette ich auch lieber Jyn gesehen. Fand jetzt Cassian auch nicht so den tollen Character, dass man ihn als Aufhaenger nehmen muss. Hoechstens K2-SO koennte es raushauen. Ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass es auch mit den Schauspielern zu tun hat, die sie verpflichten konnten. Vielleicht haben sie Felicity Jones einfach nicht dafuer gekriegt


----------



## LOX-TT (10. November 2018)

ich denk nicht dass der Grund Felicity ist, sondern dass man Jyns Lebensweg fast gänzlich durch die beiden Romane abgedeckt hat, während Cassian nur einen Comic hatte und dieser kämpft ja bereits seit seinem 6. Lebensjahr gegen das Imperium wie man im Film erfährt.


----------



## Enisra (10. November 2018)

so Leichte Crossover mit Enfys Nest und der Crew der Ghost wären nocht interessant

Aber das ist halt so eine Sache weswegen man den Alten Kanon zur Seite schieben musste, sonsten würde es auch einem Panel irgendwann so oder so ähnlich aussehen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pYrRqMHQY7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

